# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا برنامج برنامج مدير المهام الرائع  Swiss Manager Pro

## لهلوبة الشرق

Swiss Manager Pro   حمل من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

